# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Collaborative Robotics and Intelligent Systems Institute (CoRIS), Oregon State University, Corvallis, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

robotics.oregonstate.edu

Director - Kagan Tumer

Associate Director for Deployed Systems and Policy - Julie Adams

Associate Director for Academics - Bill Smart

Associate Director for Research - Alan Fern

----------


## Airicist

Collaborative Robotics and Intelligent Systems (CoRIS) Institute

May 18, 2017




> The robotic revolution is upon us, and there’s no turning back. Robots touch every corner of modern life. They’ve changed the face of business, transportation, communications, engineering, agriculture, medicine, national defense, and much more. Robots have tipped the world’s economic balance by profoundly reshaping entire industries while generating entirely new ones. They’ve led to huge productivity gains but also painful job losses. As robotic technology continues to advance at a breathtaking pace, the possibilities seem boundless, limited only by our imaginations, but such rapid, relentless change also presents many hazards. How should our society prepare for a future so full of uncertainty, promise, and risk? What can we do to harness the power of robotics to serve us best? Complex questions like these gave rise to the Collaborative Robotics and Intelligent Systems Institute (CoRIS) at Oregon State University, and the search for answers will fuel its mission for years to come. 
> 
> Oregon State University is uniquely positioned to serve as the home of the Collaborative Robotics and Intelligent Systems Institute (CoRIS). Our robotics program is recognized as one of the country’s best, where more than 50 faculty and 150 top-notch graduate students conduct cutting-edge robotics research or apply robotics applications. Reaching beyond technological development, they explore robotics and intelligent systems holistically, considering their impact on people and the potential for robots to shape the future. Our young and visionary cadre of robotics and AI faculty are unencumbered by past conventions or entrenched ways of thinking, freeing them to imagine the technical, social, ethical, and economic implications of robotics without historical constraints. And Oregon State’s collaborative culture encourages interdisciplinary research and innovation. Our early success, strong research reputation, and critical degree-granting programs cement the university’s place as a national leader in robotics and AI. CoRIS will pull together all of those key pieces to increase its impact on the nation and the world.

----------


## Airicist

Collaborative Robotics and Intelligent Systems Institute (CoRIS) at Oregon State University (OSU)

Oct 24, 2019




> This film features the Collaborative Robotics & Intelligent Systems (CoRIS) Institute at Oregon State University.  CoRIS leads the way with research in legged locomotion, machine learning, underwater robotics, manipulation, human-robot interaction, multi-robot coordination, swarm robots, and explainable AI. But CoRIS institute's key focus is on the social, economic, legal, and ethical impact of robotics and AI on our future.  CoRIS houses one of the few Robotics PhD programs in the U.S. and offers unique, hands-on opportunities for students to learn robotics and Artificial Intelligence.

----------

